# Other Places Around The World > Asia, South Pacific & Australia >  >  Any contacts in Melbourne Australia?

## SherylB

Hi all, I know this is a long shot but our niece (from Quebec) arrived in Melbourne yesterday on a 7-month long adventure - and looking for work - before she starts university back in Canada in the fall. In a nutshell, she is 20 years old - during high school, she worked at a very popular animal safari park in Quebec and during her post high school studies (CEGEP in Quebec) she supplemented her tuition by working as a bartender / waitress for a very popular restaurant in downtowm Montreal.

She's now in Melbourne sharing a room with 7 other girls - 5 from China so there's a bit of a language barrier but also 2 from the UK - and apparently they're also focused on finding work so communication has been at a minimum.

I don't think any of us (including her parents) understood how tough this might be for her. She's done trips before to South Africa, France and Morocco - but this one clearly requires her to find work while she's there.

Anyway, her name is Sarah-Monique and I will personally vouch for her strong work ethic.

If anyone has even a contact that she can follow up on, please PM me.

This forum has always been so helpful! Even if you can't help Sarah-Monique directly, I know you'll wish her well in her quest for adventure!

Thanks :)

Sheryl

----------


## JEK

Just left there day before yesterday! I met some very nice people in the tour business who might help her in time of need, but I have no personal contacts.

----------


## SherylB

Thanks John, it's great to hear that you both have been having such a great time! I know personal contacts are going to be hard to come by but i thought I'd give it a shot on her behalf knowing how worldly this forum is!

Best of the rest of travels to you and Susie!

----------

